# Where is Camel Audio Alchemy?



## chillbot

Moving to a new computer... trying to reinstall/reactivate... am I out of luck? I copied the files and shortcuts and VST over, it actually works half the time and the other half of the time Sonar tells me it's not installed properly. I heard they were bought by Apple but can't find a link.

?


----------



## Mike Marino

It's part of the instrument offering inside of Logic (as of Logic X). I'm not sure if it's available outside of the DAW anymore.


----------



## davidgary73

Here's the link @ http://cdm.link/2015/08/deep-alchemy-synth-now-part-logic-pro-x-heres-whats-new/


----------



## wst3

When they were purchased by Apple they provided a download of the current version for Windows for all their stuff. The catch was you had to download it during some grace period.

If you do not have the downloads the you will need to copy EVERYTHING off the old computer, there is stuff stashed in at least a couple hidden directories. I will dig through my machine to see if I can find them all and send you a list. You should be able to move it, you'll just have to jump through a few more hoops.


----------



## InLight-Tone

Gone from Windows, look at Falcon as an alternative, good granular in there...


----------



## chillbot

wst3 said:


> When they were purchased by Apple they provided a download of the current version for Windows for all their stuff. The catch was you had to download it during some grace period.


Thanks all, I guess I fell asleep.


----------



## synthpunk

@chillbot What exactly are the software ethics for a obsolete, abandoned platform and defunct business ? If there really aren't any maybe some kind soul here would share his final pc downloads and license with you to get it installed again? You should still be able to then load any custom patches / programming that you have into the appropriate folders.


----------



## wst3

you know that's a good question Synthpunk!

I happen to think that one should honor the EULAs one agrees to, I tend to be very conservative in that regard. I recently had to refuse a small project for a benefit event because they insisted that I use a copyrighted song for their big video, and I was unable to secure the rights (not unusual unfortuately!)

In this case, however, I think that since Chillbot still has his license keys it would not be a violation to share the installer. Granted the developer did warn "download it now or lose it forever", and we don't know what the transfer of assets included when they moved to Apple, but I'd be ok with sharing the installer. It was available, specificallly for just such cases, and I don't remember reading anything that said "thou shall not share".

License keys are obviously another matter.


----------



## Matt Riley

If worse comes to worst and if you have a mac, you could pick up Mainstage for $30 which includes that latest version of Alchemy. Wiring it back into your DAW can be a bit tedious though.


----------



## kitekrazy

Your license was in your Alchemy installer. I don't think there is a key.


----------



## wst3

I wouldn't argue, except I had to dig through all my backups yesterday in a panic because I could not remember where I stashed my Camel Audio stuff<G>... the license keys were distributed in separate files with a strange extension, can't remember what off the top of my head, but you need an installer and a license key file to make it work. At least that was how they handled it when the closed up shop.


----------



## Ben H

The old sound banks used to require a key file for each of them. Camel then re-made all the banks to no longer require this. So if you downloaded these, you are good to go. However, if you have a project that references any of the old sounds (that required a key file), you will need that key file. Otherwise you will get a key file not found error. If you only ever used the newer versions of the sound sets, then this is not a problem.


----------



## macmac

The software download is watermarked /embedded with the owner's info which comes up in the GUI, so in addition to honoring the EULA as previously mentioned, that means these are not ordinary downloads where one can just install then put in their own purchased serial number.


----------



## rrichard63

This story explains why I make a point of keeping all installers, license files (and emails containing license codes), etc. That's a lot of extra disk space, but it can be a on slow external drive.


----------



## Parsifal666

The original Alchemy? I have that one, I moved it onto this computer (windows 10, Cubase) no problem. I'm really glad I didn't sell it.


----------



## heisenberg

Thank you for the reminder. I gotta get serious now about organizing ALL of my installers on a backup. It is easy to get complacent about it.

To the OP, Camel Audio made a valiant attempt to make it easy for owners of Alchemy to be able to continue using the product after they sold the product to Apple. Still left a bad taste in my mouth but at least you could still use the plugin library if you wished.


----------



## dpasdernick

"Where is camel audio?"

answer = still ripping my heart out.

I loved that synth but even more the amazing expansion packs like Luftrum and Iceland. Then douche bag Apple came along, offered Ben a gazillion bucks, and he sailed off into the sunset.

I still have it but miss the days of treating myself to a 59 dollar expansion pack of audio bliss... I hope When I get a new CAR the reinstall goes well.


----------



## willf_music

chillbot said:


> Moving to a new computer... trying to reinstall/reactivate... am I out of luck? I copied the files and shortcuts and VST over, it actually works half the time and the other half of the time Sonar tells me it's not installed properly. I heard they were bought by Apple but can't find a link.
> 
> ?



I guess you will be sad to know but Camel Audio liquidated everything and sold their IP to Apple. Now you can only get Camel Audio's Alchemy via Logic.


----------



## synthpunk

The Camel Audio team now works with the Logic audio team by the way and updates to Alchemy and programming continue including by some of the origional sound designers.

Hope one day we might see CamelCrusher, Camelphat, Camelspace, come back as well.




willf_music said:


> I guess you will be sad to know but Camel Audio liquidated everything and sold their IP to Apple. Now you can only get Camel Audio's Alchemy via Logic.


----------



## Vin

synthpunk said:


> Hope one day we might see CamelCrusher, Camelphat, Camelspace, come back as well.



+1

Great plugins, I was a heavy Alchemy user for years. Big loss for us PC users - great synth and makes Logic even bigger bang for the buck.


----------



## gsilbers

i hope apple comes up wiht those plugins. not sure why its taking so long. but those should might only need a gui update and a few minor changes. oh well im sure they have a plan. maybe wait until the camel plugs are not comptible anymore with an OS update. 

same with redmatica. im sure they are wokring on some sort of super exs24 sampler that would compete with kontakt.


----------



## creativeforge

Alchemy on Windows 10: no go. Installed OK, completed installing sound banks. Doesn't show up in DAW (Mixcraft) although it does show on Win 7-64. Darnest...


----------



## ceemusic

I've been using on Win10 since it was released (Cubase, Studio One, Sonar) & it's been working fine.


----------



## creativeforge

Thanks, I still hope!  I've installed Reaper demo to see if it can be seen. So far Alchemy has been scanning for new presets for 10 minutes, and it at 70% done. Looks like Reaper is using ReWire (32). I'll be trying a different DAW after, I'll try with Ardour.


----------



## ceemusic

I made sure to keep copies of the backup/ install instructions. If you need it let me know. I can send it or post them here.
Remember-

_It's very important to place the data folder where you want it and then direct the plugin installer to the new data folder location. Moving the data folder after installation, will result in problems with the shortcut to the Alchemy data folder._


----------



## creativeforge

Thanks, but I downloaded everything too, the last time in July 2015, so I have all I need. Except it showing in a DAW on Windows 10... Beats me! I'm testing Studio One Free from Presonus now...


----------



## wst3

just a note of hope, I too am using Alchemy on Win10 in Sonar and Studio One. I do remember that the initial run (loading presets) took longer than I remembered, but then I was loading ALL my presets at once, where before I was adding new collections one at a time.


----------



## sostenuto

creativeforge said:


> Thanks, but I downloaded everything too, the last time in July 2015, so I have all I need. Except it showing in a DAW on Windows 10... Beats me! I'm testing Studio One Free from Presonus now...



Any likelihood you'll get Reaper working well ??? Have only Alchemy Player from CM now, but better than nothing !!


----------



## Guido Negraszus

I downloaded all the files when Camel Audio closed business. But when I got a new PC (Win7) in December 2015 I run out of luck. It installed fine but it crashed my DAW (Studio One) every time. Funny enough, I could use it within VEP Pro but it wouldn't load any of the patches of old songs obviously. Overall I stopped using it. What's the point if there is no support whatsoever? Great shame. I bought most of their sound banks. All for nothing. The bare minimum they should have done is to offer support for existing users (who are not on MAC) for 5 or even 10 years.


----------



## creativeforge

Alchemy installed well, with the multiple libraries I have. But it's just not showing in my DAW. I installed Omnisphere and Kontakt after that (Win 10) and they both show up and work. Just can't find why Alchemy doesn't want to show in the list of VSTs, despite my DAW pointing to the right folder. Mystery... But it's working perfectly on my Win 7 64 desktop, with the same DAW. Oh well...


----------



## creativeforge

sostenuto said:


> Any likelihood you'll get Reaper working well ??? Have only Alchemy Player from CM now, but better than nothing !!



After working with Mixcraft for months, going back to Reaper didn't work for me. The interface, I never could really find intuitive, but that's me. I've been a Reaper user for a few years prior to that.


----------



## bunny

I'm trying to find out whether Alchemy still comes with Computer Magazine? I just bought issue 250 but it didn't come in the download. Ive emailed CM but no reply after 10 days. Anyone know if its possible to get the CM version anymore.


----------



## Mornats

Last one I had was issue 245 and it's not in there either. I suspect it was pulled when the Apple deal happened. It's a real shame as the full version was on my list to buy.

Although on here http://www.musicradar.com/computerm...-vst-au-plugin-instruments-and-effects-571808 it still lists it. An oversight perhaps?


----------



## TheSpaceman

bunny said:


> I'm trying to find out whether Alchemy still comes with Computer Magazine? I just bought issue 250 but it didn't come in the download. Ive emailed CM but no reply after 10 days. Anyone know if its possible to get the CM version anymore.


Mornats & Bunny...
Yes it is available from CM now. At least on this page (shows up as separate file at top of list) as "Alchemy Player CM" from #182, 527MB. Think they took it out of Instruments bundle, so they are posting it separately. Go here and log in with your account, should be on top of listing. www.filesilo.co.uk/see-all/
Good luck!


----------



## chillbot

Anyone have the original installers for this for Windows?

Someone sent them to me... was either @wst3 or maybe @synthpunk. But of course I have no idea where I put them and just did a new install for a new computer....


----------



## Michel Simons

chillbot said:


> Anyone have the original installers for this for Windows?
> 
> Someone sent them to me... was either @wst3 or maybe @synthpunk. But of course I have no idea where I put them and just did a new install for a new computer....



I only have the Alchemy Player (if that's the right name). Is that what you are looking for?


----------



## bunja1979

michelsimons said:


> I only have the Alchemy Player (if that's the right name). Is that what you are looking for?


dude can i have it if its the player u have


----------



## Per Boysen

Yes, it was a great synth! I bought several of Chamelaudio's expansion packs and kept on using it for a while inside Logic. But today I'm doing most work in Bitwig and realize that I'm missing the fast workflow of Alchemy. Bitwig has all the built-in tools for "rolling your own Alchemy" but I just don't have the time required for that and wish I had saved "the final installation download" back in the day.


----------



## Parsifal666

I still use the Classic Alchemy and soundsets...I think Kontakt and it complement each other quite well, you can do things with CA you can't with Kontakt and vice versa.


----------



## YaniDee

Don't know if this interests you , but apparently the CM Player version is still available if you buy a copy of Computer Mag Issue #257
That issue also includes Thorn CM..It seems that filesilo.uk (where the downloads are) is down at the moment, so I can't check it right now ( I own this issue)

Ranoka from KVR
Post  Sat Jun 09, 2018 11:14 pm 
Just letting you know that I've just subscribed to Computer Music, and successfully downloaded and installed the Alchemy Player - CM from FileSilo for issue 257 (I'm on Windows 10, FL Studio 20 64bit).
The zip is 526 MB
Date Modified for the installer in the Zip is 14/06/2013
Alchemy Player v1.55.0P
The VST is 32 and 64 bit
There's 249 preset


----------



## bunja1979

YaniDee said:


> Don't know if this interests you , but apparently the CM Player version is still available if you buy a copy of Computer Mag Issue #257
> That issue also includes Thorn CM..It seems that filesilo.uk (where the downloads are) is down at the moment, so I can't check it right now ( I own this issue)
> 
> Ranoka from KVR
> Post  Sat Jun 09, 2018 11:14 pm
> Just letting you know that I've just subscribed to Computer Music, and successfully downloaded and installed the Alchemy Player - CM from FileSilo for issue 257 (I'm on Windows 10, FL Studio 20 64bit).
> The zip is 526 MB
> Date Modified for the installer in the Zip is 14/06/2013
> Alchemy Player v1.55.0P
> The VST is 32 and 64 bit
> There's 249 preset


dude could you please send it to me or put it somewhere I can download the 64 bit version I own this mag too and more but I didn't see it cheers


----------



## Bentley Ousley

I experienced something similar recently when some of my Alchemy presets from an add-on library for Windows appeared to be corrupted. How do you get support from a defunct company? After a bit of internet searching I found an interesting thread regarding workarounds for folks looking to extend their use of the Alchemy libraries for the Windows-based synth. I hope you find it as helpful as I did:

https://audiosex.pro/threads/camel-audio-alchemy-libraries.16628/


----------



## C.R. Rivera

Bentley Ousley said:


> I experienced something similar recently when some of my Alchemy presets from an add-on library for Windows appeared to be corrupted. How do you get support from a defunct company? After a bit of internet searching I found an interesting thread regarding workarounds for folks looking to extend their use of the Alchemy libraries for the Windows-based synth. I hope you find it as helpful as I did:
> 
> https://audiosex.pro/threads/camel-audio-alchemy-libraries.16628/



I have the CM #184 disc, and had previously installed that library, Alchemy Player v1.55.0P. I did not realize that I had only 32 bit on the system and encountered two problems: Even though I installed the 64bit, it did not seem to come up in Reaper, and, I have the .ky for 32 bit, but where you get the .ky for 64bit since the company is kaput?
Cheers
CRR


----------



## Bentley Ousley

C.R. Rivera said:


> I have the CM #184 disc, and had previously installed that library, Alchemy Player v1.55.0P. I did not realize that I had only 32 bit on the system and encountered two problems: Even though I installed the 64bit, it did not seem to come up in Reaper, and, I have the .ky for 32 bit, but where you get the .ky for 64bit since the company is kaput?
> Cheers
> CRR



I don't have your particular problem, but If you PM me, I'll send a link to the combined Alchemy resources that are available and perhaps you will be able to find something which will help.


----------



## anp27

synthpunk said:


> Hope one day we might see CamelCrusher, Camelphat, Camelspace, come back as well.


CamelPhat and CamelSpace were already resurrected in Logic 10.4. They are now known as Phat FX and Step FX. Camel Crusher is still available as a free download if you Google.


----------



## cooltunes

Bentley Ousley said:


> I don't have your particular problem, but If you PM me, I'll send a link to the combined Alchemy resources that are available and perhaps you will be able to find something which will help.


Hello. Does anyone have the link to the stuff for Alchemy Player? I'm looking for Taste of Camel or the Alchemy Player CM. Thanks


----------



## creativeforge

cooltunes said:


> Hello. Does anyone have the link to the stuff for Alchemy Player? I'm looking for Taste of Camel or the Alchemy Player CM. Thanks











Learn the power of Alchemy in Logic Pro 10.6


In this tutorial, you'll learn the basic workflow of Logic Pro's deep synthesizer and understand some of the different features.




musictech.com


----------



## outland

I am on Windows and still use Alchemy in my work. I do somewhat fear the day that it stops working. Although I also have Omnisphere, often I find myself tending towards Alchemy when in that frame of mind (rightly or wrongly, I have, since their purchases, often equated their uses somewhat in my paradigm.)


----------

